# tired of being home 24/7



## inlovetfa (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so tired of being home all the time all I do is clean and take care of my son its such a routine my fiancé has two days off of work but we do the same thing everytime wake up get dressed go eat buy stuff for the house come home watch movies I don't know what to do I'm gonna go crazy in this house does anyone else feel the same way or am I just being a brat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there anything you had in mind different to do? have you mentioned this to you fiance? If so what has he said? If you have some friends maybe you could get someone to watch your son or your fiance can while you and some friends have lunch or catch a movie. Maybe you could have a few hours to yourself, get out and go shopping or do something for yourself, get a mani/pedi, new hair cut, something.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

How old is your son?


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

I think that is totally normal.

You need to continue to make time to focus on a hobby or career goal or volunteer or something. Something that can get you out and interacting with adults for a few hours a week.


----------



## inlovetfa (Apr 21, 2011)

Well my son is two and yes I've talked to my fiancé about it he is the type that is just happy being home which I understand since he is at work a lot but I'm home everyday so its not as nice for me he is open to doing new things but we just don't know what to do and we can't do much since we have our son I'm very protective like I always have an eye on him and I don't feel comfortable having fun while he is with us because well I feel I need to put him first and we use to leave my son with my parents at least once every two weeks but now my fiancé says he feels guilty leaving him idk why if we did it before I love being with my son but sometimes I just wanna go on a date with my fiancé so I can be comfortable or not worried if my son is gonna fall or get hurt or grab something he is not suppose to and I have friends but they are like party people and I don't party since I have responsibilities now and I don't wanna get a babysitter for me go go party I'm not that type of mother I don't know what to do I try to keep myself busy but it gets so boring especially when my son takes his naps lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There's no law that says you have to stay at home. Other moms have toddlers and they need to get out, too. I bet if you went to the park with your toddler, you'd meet some other moms and make new friends that share your interests and lifestyle. Y'all could get together for playdates. Might even find new babysitting arrangements (I watch yours tonight so you can go out with your husband and you can watch mine tomorrow night so we can go out). Find out where other moms go and join in. These little excursions would make you feel less trapped and give you something new to talk to your husband about. Bet some of these moms have husbands your's might like to meet. 
Your husband is tired after working all week and probably needs to relax for a little while. If you could get out more during the week with the baby, I bet you'd find some fun places you and the baby could share with your husband, too. 
Your world has kinda changed and what you need in the way of friends has changed along with it. You probably don't want to lose your old friends entirely, but it wouldn't hurt to make new "Mommy" friends. Your party friends likely don't want to hear the poop report anyway.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

First, please use punctuation--it is very difficult to read a sentence that is 10 lines long.

Which brings me to another suggestion: get into school. You have no way of knowing what the future holds, and the sooner you have a skill and/or degree, the better. Some colleges provide day care, or you could ask your folks to watch him while you went to class, and study during his nap. Also, although your bf feels guilty leaving the child on his few days off, it is important for the two of you to continue to have a fun relationship. A dinner date 1/week might work best so the other two can have time together on weekends. 

You should also leave your son and his dad alone at least a couple hours each week, so they have time to bond. This would be a good chance for you to pursue a hobby or study. Even a part-time job, just getting out of the house a few hours/week, might help.

If you want to turn your home life into something more interesting, you could find books on being thrifty and make a challenge for yourself to cut home expenses by some amount. It is fun if you have time, and the extra money can be saved for something special. It will also be a way to get out--you have to plan shopping, etc., more, and learn to hit stores during their sales cycles, etc., but your son can participate too. He can help you do more home cooking/baking, also, which saves money, teaches him, and gives you a healthier diet. 

Decide what you'd like to do to get out, then do it!


----------



## inlovetfa (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry for the long sentences lol I just start typing. Anyways I live in a very small town so they have made our park ghetto and the spot for gang members ugh I hate them lol. I have gone to school got my degree for paralegal but we decided I don't work until our son goes to school (thinking of homeschooling though since it doesn't look like there are any teachers left that's a whole other subject) 
I'm thinking of doing the baking maybe ill sell them lol but I think it would be fun to make 
I've tried planting but it is just so hot where I'm from texas south south texas lol thanks for all the advice ill try some out see how it goes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got 3 kids and those early years are tough. Have to stay close to home, life revolves around their naps, can't do as much. It gets better when they are older and can do more. It's normal to get a little stir crazy sometimes as a homemaker.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> I've got 3 kids and those early years are tough. Have to stay close to home, life revolves around their naps, can't do as much. It gets better when they are older and can do more. It's normal to get a little stir crazy sometimes as a homemaker.


:iagree: Since the recession hit, I have had long stretches of being unemployed. When I was at home, I was dying of boredom. I also felt useless not making my own money; being independent is important to me.

Small children can be a pain, no matter how much you love them. You are not being a bad mother, if you take some time to be alone with your intended. The best gift you can give your son is a happy marriage!


----------

